# Hello.



## TheMuffinMan (Jan 25, 2010)

Figured I'd make a post to introduce myself. I'm Lisa the current mom to a German Shepherd/Australian Cattle Dog mix, A three legged, DSH kitty (with a few screws loose lol) and a diabetic DSH kitty. Plus the random foster cats that come and go usually feral kittens that I help tame and adopt out for the local humane society. My boyfriend's mother is VP of the humane society so at times I even go trapping the cats with her and get to "hand pick" my foster kittens so to speak. I work at a high end pet store here in Toronto.

No hedgie of our own yet. But the boyfriend has wanted one since he was a kid, as a joke his mother gets him the Purdy's chocolate hedgehogs for Christmas. We've finally decided to go ahead and try to find a little guy to adopt or buy. He's left the "hunting" to me so I figured hey, his birthday is coming up why not casually look, get in contact with a few breeders and hopefully by the time April rolls around have a nice set up, and have a little guy pin pointed to bring home. If I find one before then that's awesome as well but there isn't a rush and its not something to rush into.

So I guess that's about it. Looks like a nice little (big) place here that I hope will educate me further and be friendly little spot to visit and chat.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Welcome!! Love the signature picture, that's too cute. Glad you found us, this is a great one-stop shopping for hedgehog information so you can have everything ready by the time you get your little one.

Stop in to the Housing and Accessories for some cool cage setup examples, check out the cat food list in the food section, man there is just a wealth of information here.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

First off, welcome! :mrgreen: 
This site defintely is the place to be for all the info on hedgies.


----------

